# JOGL 3D-Koordinaten des Klicks bestimmen



## jemandzehage (22. Mai 2010)

Es geht um folgendes: Ich habe eine 3D JOGL Umgebung mit diversen 3D Objekten. Wenn ich jetzt klicke, dann kann ich mittels Picking die ID des Objekts ermitteln, auf das ich geklickt habe. Kann ich aber auch die 3D-Koordinaten des Punktes ermittlen, an dem der "klick-Vektor" das erste Objekt trifft?? 

Es geht erst mal nur um Java-Interne Objekte, also ein Kreis, Flächen etc. 

Wär echt schön wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.


----------



## Guest2 (22. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ein paar allgemeine Stichwörter gibt es z.B. hier: 

 http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-m...20-erkennen-welche-objekte-gezeigt-jogl.html 

(Für Dich währe dann wohl Variante 3. und 4. interessant)

Um Dir konkret weiterhelfen zu können, müsstest Du dich also entscheiden ob Du das Problem per Geometrieshader oder per gluUnProject lösen willst, aber vielleicht reicht das ja auch schon als Stichwort 




jemandzehage hat gesagt.:


> Es geht erst mal nur um Java-Interne Objekte, also ein Kreis, Flächen etc.



Alles was kein Dreieck ist macht irgendwann Probleme...

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## jemandzehage (22. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Danke. Dann werd ich mich da mal reinlesen


----------

